

There are 7 billion people in the world and only 70 matter - fezzl
http://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelnoer/2011/11/02/the-worlds-most-powerful-people/?partner=asia_newsletter

======
dazzawazza
You could equally read it as "There are 7 billion people in the world and
these are the 70 people most dependant on them for their power, wealth and
security."

------
gazrogers
Of course, if you took away the other 6,999,999,930 away, the 70 that "matter"
would find life infinitely harder. So perhaps we aren't as pointless the title
suggests.

------
hopeless
When I saw the title I thought it was about social networks: there are 7bn
people in this world and you only care about 70 of them. I imagine that could
be equally true.

------
zeroonetwothree
Forbes is pretty silly. Those people have much less power than they think. The
#1 ranked person has a good chance of losing his job in a year.

